# after get married eu citizen can i apply for citizenship in Italy?



## foysal

Hi, 
I am a non EU citizen came in Italy without valid visa about a month ago. My girl friend is British. She want to come and marry me. Am i allowed to get married here? if yes after getting married can i allowed apply Italian citizen? How long it will take to apply? what is requirements to apply? Or can i apply for British citizen from here? 
Some one please help me.
Many thanks, 
Foysal.


----------



## BBCWatcher

foysal said:


> I am a non EU citizen came in Italy without valid visa about a month ago. My girl friend is British. She want to come and marry me. Am i allowed to get married here?


The Italians insist on legal entry in order to be eligible to marry in Italy (plus some other requirements). I'm not aware of any national exceptions to that requirement in the EU.

When you say you entered Italy without a valid visa, do you mean you entered Italy illegally or that you entered according to Schengen visa waiver privileges?



> if yes after getting married can i allowed apply Italian citizen? How long it will take to apply? what is requirements to apply? Or can i apply for British citizen from here?


The short answer is neither. Naturalizing as an Italian citizen requires either marriage to an Italian citizen-spouse (and as many as 5 years for the process to complete) or as many as 10 years of legal continuous residence in Italy. Naturalizing as a U.K. citizen requires residence in the U.K.


----------



## accbgb

UK citizenship for spouse of UK citizen: https://www.gov.uk/becoming-a-british-citizen/if-your-spouse-is-a-british-citizen

In your profile, you say "Originally from Portugal" - are you a Portuguese citizen? If so, then you already an EU citizen and thus do not need a visa to enter Italy nor do you need Italian or UK citizenship. If you are not a Portuguese citizen, then what citizenship do you currently hold?

Also, is your goal specifically to gain Italian/British citizenship, or merely to remain in Italy legally? The latter does not necessarily require the former.


----------



## GUAPACHICA

foysal said:


> Hi,
> *I am a non EU citizen came in Italy without valid visa about a month ago.* My girl friend is British. She want to come and marry me. Am i allowed to get married here? if yes after getting married can i allowed apply Italian citizen? How long it will take to apply? what is requirements to apply? Or can i apply for British citizen from here?
> Some one please help me.
> Many thanks,
> Foysal.


Hi - I've just read this same post on the Portuguese forum! Are you cloned, or are you simply desperate to find a (any…) country within the EU which permits illegal immigrants to stay, marry and gain citizenship, purely through the lucky chance of having a British girlfriend…? So, for clarification - what is your own nationality and in which country are you, today?

GC


----------

